# When you make scrambled eggs do you replace the spatula at some point?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 29, 2022)

otherwise. isn't the raw egg on the spatula can pass salmonella?
i always used one spatula but wondering about it. perhaps at certain point i need to use a clean one..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2022)

I read a report that in 2018 there was a scare in Isreal for salmonella in eggs. Don't remember off hand but I don't think anyone had gotten sick from them.
That being said at the same time, current figures (2018) are that under 3% of Israeli eggs had been infected, which is lower than current rates in Europe and the US!

In the US, the Center for Disease Control estimate that 1 in every 20,000 eggs have salmonella. 

I've also read that as at 2018, pasturized are not readily available in Isreal. So if this is a great concern, perhaps you could look for them, or learn how to pasturize them yourself. 

Also the salmonella is picked up by the egg shell as it is being laid, from either the chicken or surroundings. However, a cracked egg can allow the bacteria to enter the egg and grow inside.

I do have a question for you, do you refridgerate your eggs?  When you buy them are/have they been refridgerated?  Or are they just on the shelf and you keep them on the counter?


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 29, 2022)

interesting. i guess some people get sick by them.



yes. always refrigerate them.they are not refrigerated when i buy but most eggs do.
i buy free range in a shop that doesn't use a frige for the eggs.


i don't use a lot of eggs.


in israel there is more salmonella i think in general compared to the usa. but you are saying that this is the opposite..


i've already tried pasteurizing for making mayo.... but it is not easy. especially without a good thermometer.


i never  use cracked eggs but you are right.....


is salmonella a big problem in the us in general?


what about the spatula?


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> is salmonella a big problem in the us in general?
> 
> 
> what about the spatula?



I think it is called using common sense.  Wash your hands, and in your case, I would wash your eggs before cracking/using.  

I raised my own chickens for eggs at one time. I did sell them regularly to friends and family.  But it was always with the understanding that these were farm eggs, not washed (to preserve the 'bloom' a natural protective coating the chicken coats on the egg as it is being laid), nor government inspected. I was allowed to do so because it was considered "backyard" and not a business enterprise.  

I also refridgerated my eggs.  Once refridgerated they should be kept refridgerated.  Also once washed, they should be refridgerated.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 29, 2022)

Of things to be concerned with, in the kitchen, I doubt using the spatula flipping an egg is one of them.

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2022)

I don't understand your original question. If you wash your spatula after use, why would you need to throw it away?


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2022)

My take on his question was not that he 'literaly' threw it away, but just change to another spatula when the cooking egg was no longer 'wet'.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 29, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> My take on his question was not that he 'literaly' threw it away, but just change to another spatula when the cooking egg was no longer 'wet'.




this is what i mean
i will change spatula after it is no longer runny and thus lower risks


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2022)

I don't use a different spatula. I don't think it's a big enough risk to be concerned about.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 29, 2022)

Paranoia strikes deep. Into your life it will creep. It starts when you're always afraid. Step out of line, the men come and take you away - _Steven Stills_


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2022)

If you are concerned about salmonella, wash the eggs after you buy them. Warm soppy water then rings with cold water. Do not use the same container you bought them in. 
Refrigerate after that. A lot more safer.


----------

